# Print More Memories Portably With The New SELPHY CP1200 Wireless Compact Photo Printer From Canon U.



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 5, 2016)

```
<em>New Optional Direct-Attachable Battery with Increased Capacity and New Layout Options Further Enable Creative Photo Printing On-the-Go</em></p>
<p dir="ltr"><b>MELVILLE, N.Y.</b> — Evolving the expedient and versatile print experience made possible by Canon SELPHY printers, Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today announced the SELPHY CP1200 Wireless<sup>1</sup> Compact Photo Printer. This freshly redesigned, on-the-go printer features an optional direct-attachable battery, Wi-Fi® button, and the ability to print more memories than ever before.</p>
<p dir="ltr">Ideal for those who live a mobile lifestyle and love to capture memories in real time, the convenient and easy-to-use SELPHY CP1200 printer offers increased portability with its optional direct-attachable battery, which is sold separately and has the capacity to print 54 photos per charge, increased from 36 images in previous models. Additionally, the printer’s Wi-Fi® button simplifies the overall printing process with more intuitive operation.</p>
<p dir="ltr"><!--more--></p>
<p dir="ltr">The printer is packed with crafty features that aid in creating and gifting keepsakes, mementos and souvenirs. With card-size printing options, users can create pass cases, messages, decorated albums, and more with the option of adding white or black borders to the layout. Users also have the ability to print postage stamp size sheets, featuring eight thumbnails or a combination of images. Other popular functionality, such as borderless printing and image optimization, can be used through adjustment on the printer itself or via a compatible mobile or tablet device<sup>2, 4</sup> for ease of use. Furthermore, the printer is designed to provide accurate color reproduction, thanks to the use of dye sublimation technology, and also provides a water-resistant coating that will help photos last up to 100 years<sup>3</sup>.</p>
<p dir="ltr">“The updated wireless and inventive feature sets enhance the flexibility and portability that SELPHY printer users love,” said Yuichi Ishizuka, president and COO, Canon U.S.A., Inc. “Canon believes that ease of use and creative availability should go hand-in-hand with high-quality photo printing, so we are excited to offer a greater level of editing functionality and print options.”</p>
<p dir="ltr">Additionally, the SELPHY CP1200 printer utilizes a variety of connection preferences, including SD card, Wi-Fi®, USB memory and USB cords to work in almost any environment. Like its predecessor, it delivers easy-to-use connectivity providing users the ability to directly connect to a Wi-Fi network without the use of drivers to speedily print their favorite images from their camera roll straight through the Canon PRINT App<sup>4</sup>.</p>
<p dir="ltr">The estimated selling price of the SELPHY CP1200 Wireless Compact Photo Printer is $105.99 (MSRP)<sup>5</sup>, and it is available in black and white.</p>
<p dir="ltr">For more information and the full list of product specifications, visit: <a href="http://www.usa.canon.com/" target="_self">http://www.usa.canon.com</a></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------

